# RH Flatband Triple Match Practice



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I recently got an RH Flatband frame from Wingshooter. I'm very happy with the feel of this new frame. The handle is made of HDPE and it thicker than the Cocobolo frame I have that is meant to shoot tubes. While both are comfortable, this new one fill up the hand a little better, making it more stable. It took me a little bit of shooting to get on target, as I'm not used to shooting hammer grip. The RH came with a very nice band set with a cool looking pouch, but I'm used to a little different setup, so I changed the bands to something a little more familiar.

I have tried another frame with this style forks, but I can't remember exactly which one it was. The other gave me problems with the bands slipping. There was absolutely no slipping from this frame....and I was looking for it very closely. The bands go in and out very quickly no tools or ties required...just a small piece of tubing or a match and the bands are 100% secure.

Here is my best shot of the night...I didn't get a light, but as you can see in the video, 2 had possibilities. I'm happy with hitting all 3 match heads....eventually, I'll get them to light.






Roger, thank you for another great shooter. I'm going to have to make room in my travel case for this one.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice shoot'in bud.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beanflip...thank you. This is a shot that I really want to make happen. I think it's possible, but everything has to be perfect. I get impatient with the set up and just start shooting. It's driving me nuts, but it's fun at the same time.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Still nice shooting my friend..Well just maybe it is your match's are not dry enough...Keep at it you will nail it..AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oldmiser....thank you. The matches are dry...I put them in the microwave to dry them. I just didn't get the right hit. Operator error on this one. Sometimes the perfect hit just won't light them no matter what.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Todd. That one takes patience and a lot of persistence .


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That was some great shooting Todd. I am glad you like the new model. What is amazing to me with the caliber of shooting you and others here are doing that when you take the white tips of the match you sound almost disappointed. If I did that I would be out on the street telling strangers about it. :looney:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Three in a row? The first one is going to deflect the shot upwards or right or left? A very difficult shot. Great effort!!!!  Keep at it I would love to see you make this one happen.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> That was some great shooting Todd. I am glad you like the new model. What is amazing to me with the caliber of shooting you and others here are doing that when you take the white tips of the match you sound almost disappointed. If I did that I would be out on the street telling strangers about it. :looney:


Roger, thank you. I'm definitely not disappointed in the shot, just that I've had soooo many take the tips off without getting a light in the past weeks. But, if it was easy and they all lit, I'd lose interest. This just make me want the shot all the more.



Can-Opener said:


> Three in a row? The first one is going to deflect the shot upwards or right or left? A very difficult shot. Great effort!!!!  Keep at it I would love to see you make this one happen.


C-O, thank you. The shot can deflect, that's for sure. That's why I offset each every so slightly, going higher one each one. I'm hoping to catch each match squarely at the tip so it only deflects up a little and not to the sides. In the video, you can see the 1st and 3rd have lost the tips, but the middle was only just touched....so I didn't have them lined up like they should have been. I may have to try a little different set up, putting the matches at an angle, but I did get 2 in a row before like this, so I want to give it a little time to see if I can do it this way first.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, talk about precision!

Nice work!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so unreal  way cool thanks for showing that
Cheers


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Graywolf be howling!!!!!!!!! Very nice Bud!


----------

